# When does the "puppy fuzz" go away?



## DieselTheGolden (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi all,
Diesel is 10 weeks old and just a ball of FUZZ! I've been combing and brushing him to get him used to it (better start now so he can be familiar with the idea, I think!), and there's really never fur coming out on the comb! He truly is just so FLUFFY, and I'm wondering when I can expect his adult coat to start coming in? I imagine it won't be for a while as he's still so young, but I'm just currious! When his adult coat comes in, is that likely when I'll see him darken a bit (to the colour of his ears)? Thanks all!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Aw, what a cutie  Diesel will be fluffy for awhile longer but what you'll notice in about a month that along his backbone the fluff will gradually be replaced by a thin strip of dog hair. It will be darker and lay down more and will move down little by little to his tail. For a while he will look a little silly (a stripe down the back and a skinny tail of dog hair) but gradually his adult fur will spread down his shoulders and ribcage and the fluff will only be on his belly and then it will be gone by close to 6 months I think. The color that his ears are now are a good indicator or his adult shade. Take LOTS and LOTS of photos every day because he is growing by the second. Embrace the puppy fluff  ANd kudos to you on the grooming, keep it up and also handling his feet and toes. Every day if you can remember. That is something you don't want to be fighting about when he is 70 pounds


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

By the time he's 3-4 years old, you'll definitely see how dark your golden will be. 

I have a chuckle when I hear people with 6-12 month old goldens raving about their coloring or whatnot...

I had a boy who was a definitely yellow color as a young dog, who "suddenly" started turning red between 2 and 3. 

The fuzz - I think you'll see that changing as your pup goes through growth boosts.  

12-16 weeks old, I think.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Bodie got the stripe down his back at 3 1/2 months. His legs, face and tail got darker at 3 months. His legs and tail started to feather at 16 weeks. Didn't seem to take long at all. He's 4 1/2 months now and his chest is getting really fluffy and back is wavy.


----------



## DieselTheGolden (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you all for the replies! We're taking lots and lots of photos, because I'm confident soon enough it'll be hard to believe that he ever was a ball of fuzz that fit in our arms


----------



## Monkey&Marshall (Aug 17, 2015)

I keep waiting for marshall to start losing his puppy fur, but we are going 14 weeks and he is just as fuzzy and soft as ever!


----------



## Herschel (Jan 22, 2016)

Herschel is almost 11 weeks old and he is still a ball of fuzz! However, I notice a bit more fur coming out of the brush and when I look carefully at his backside I notice some longer, sleeker, and shinier hairs alone his back. Maybe he is already starting to change coats?


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

My Rosie was never really fluffy but she started with her "adult strip" down her back at about 3 months old she will be 5 months old next week and it has grown larger but she still has that fine puppy fur, on her sides/front/legs her tail is so wavy and fluffy though

Her adult fur is thick/coarse and wavy. and when her ears get wet the fur looks like someone crimped her hair lol


----------



## Betty_A (Dec 28, 2015)

My HoneyBear is six months old and has a wide stripe with baby fuzz still on the sides of his back legs and sides of his chest. I got him when he was 12 weeks old so the adult fur seemed to come quickly. He has all his adult teeth now too. 
I love seeing all the photos you all have posted of your little ones. 
They are so adorable and I want to hug them all. Thank you.


----------

